# Lamborghini LP560 - Griffiths Detailing



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

This car was in for a protection detail, Ideally it required an enhancment detail but as its nearly winter the customer just wanted to imporve the gloss and add protection.

here is the car on arrival




























Engine was cleaned using Car Skin Engine Cleaner, this is great, just spray and and rinse off.










Engine was dried to leave this finish










Then treated with 303










To leave this finish










I pre rinsed lower halves, then rinsed, tackled the wheels, arches and tyres snow foamed, rinsed, then washed using car skin foaming shampoo.























































I then covered the car in iron x as there was some signs of iron fall out, tar was removed with tardis and then vehicle was clayed using Bilit Hamber clay










Painwork was then single stage machine polished using a DA and Black Fire Gloss Enhancing Polish










Swissvax autobhan on wheels










I used Crystal on glass, Auto Finesse Mercury on exhausts.

I was sent a smaple of Mitchell and King Armour which is a spray sealent, i was very impressed with the level of gloss, here is the finish




























thanks for looking

Chris


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good Chris


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

awesome mate !


----------



## andreww-g (Apr 20, 2012)

It looked great in the sunshine outside your "Studio"


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

andreww-g said:


> It looked great in the sunshine outside your "Studio"


I only have this crappy phone pic!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Fantastic car, nice work too man!!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice one...would have liked to see more pics of the finished car but that's probably because I love the Lambos


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice one. Awesome car!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice finish, car looks very glossy.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot, ill look through my cam and try find more finished pics. Im still getting used to this taking pics etc.


Chris


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely car, lovely work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good Chris.

GEP is a great filler heavy cleanser eh :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Looking good Chris.
> 
> GEP is a great filler heavy cleanser eh :thumb:


Yeah it's the perfect product for this type of job.

Chris


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Yeah it's the perfect product for this type of job.
> 
> Chris


Yeah totally, adds a nice deep gloss as well, AFPP over the top is a great combo too :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice Job Chris.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

craigblues said:


> Nice Job Chris.


thanks mate!!

Chris


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Fantastic turnaround!:thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks very nice :thumb:


Brian


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

beautiful....


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

lovely job mate.the engine cleaner looks intresting.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome work bud


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks stunning Chris ... I never get cars like that to do:lol:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Quality work on a quality car:argie:

That snow foam looks pretty awesome, tell me what dilution you using it at?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Quality work on a quality car:argie:
> 
> That snow foam looks pretty awesome, tell me what dilution you using it at?


Thanks everyone,

The snow foam is Autobrite Magi Foam, and here is the very technical bit, 1 inch in the bottom of your bottle and top up with water lol

Chris


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Great work on a lovely car.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

streaky said:


> Great work on a lovely car.


thank you mate!!

Chris


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Pics not showing


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Nally said:


> Pics not showing


Working fine for me!

Chris


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

You mentioned about M&K Armour being a spray sealant, while on their website it's classified as paste wax. Are there two types of Armour in M&K range ?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

evotuning said:


> You mentioned about M&K Armour being a spray sealant, while on their website it's classified as paste wax. Are there two types of Armour in M&K range ?


I was sent this as a sample to try out, It comes in a spray bottle, has the same feel as Auto Finesse TC

Chris


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you!!


Chris


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top work!:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Black.MB said:


> Top work!:thumb:


Thank you!!!

Chris


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Must be amazing to have the chance to detail and work on a Lamborghini.

Looks amazing


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking good mate


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks ya'll!!


----------

